# Squaw Creek Big #s



## hitting50 (Jan 24, 2012)

Hard to believe 700,000 plus snows at S.Q. already .Weird year i want to hunt around Grand Pass but they are not holding many birds yet. ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Trapperjack (Feb 25, 2007)

No real worry if the guestimates are 20-25 million in the population since that is the leading north edge of the birds with probably not much movement any farther north for at least another 5 days. However, if the estimates are wrong and there are only 6-7 million then those hunting in MO in March are in trouble.


----------



## FullClip (Jan 22, 2007)

Trapperjack said:


> No real worry if the guestimates are 20-25 million in the population since that is the leading north edge of the birds with probably not much movement any farther north for at least another 5 days. However, if the estimates are wrong and there are only 6-7 million then those hunting in MO in March are in trouble.


Wow 20-25 million? :rollin:


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

I dont see the big deal, if we hadnt got a foot of snow half of those birds would be up here in the platte valley and spread throughout the central part of the state. Yes 3/4 million is impressive but nwmo wintered 400,000 and they are probably still there.


----------



## Trapperjack (Feb 25, 2007)

FullClip said:


> Trapperjack said:
> 
> 
> > No real worry if the guestimates are 20-25 million in the population since that is the leading north edge of the birds with probably not much movement any farther north for at least another 5 days. However, if the estimates are wrong and there are only 6-7 million then those hunting in MO in March are in trouble.
> ...


totally agree but there are many that believe that number.

Read this thread. viewtopic.php?f=6&t=96639


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

wouldnt be surprised to be hunting snows end of february in south dakota if this nice weather keeps up


----------



## TKM goose slayin (Feb 18, 2011)

Well there's still 8-10 inches of snow here in Nebraska so once that's melted I hope they don't just fly right by! But they should be all over here once this snow melts!


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

> Well there's still 8-10 inches of snow here in Nebraska so once that's melted I hope they don't just fly right by! But they should be


 There is no where near that much snow in SE Nebraska. The snow amounts drop drastically the further SE you go.

Alex


----------

